# CPU-Kühler für i7 6700k



## Eltron97 (15. Mai 2016)

*CPU-Kühler für i7 6700k*

Hallo Leute,

ich werde bald einen neuen Gaming-PC zusammenbauen, frage mich aber noch, welchen CPU-Kühler ich verbauen sollte. Ich werde mit Skylake bauen (i7 6700k), hier ist meine bisherige Zusammenstellung: Intel Core i7-67K, Fractal Design Define R5 (Black) - System Build - PCPartPicker Deutschland Eine Grafikkarte ist noch nicht dabei, wird wahrscheinlich eine GTX 1080 werden, wenn es dann soweit ist. Ich werde die CPU wahrscheinlich erstmal nicht übertakten (vielleicht irgendwann mal), würde aber Wert darauf legen, dass mir der Kühler keine PCI- oder RAM-Slots versperrt. Das Aussehen ist mir relativ egal, wird ja sowieso in ein geschlossenes Fractal R5 eingebaut. Da ich nicht genau weiß, welcher CPU-Kühler für den i7 6700k sinnvoll wäre, würden mich ein paar Vorschläge sehr freuen.
Vielen Dank schonmal! 

P.S.: Ich hatte an den Noctua NH-D15S  gedacht, der ist ja praktisch die "Kompatibilitätsversion" des D15.


----------



## evilgrin68 (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i7 6700k*

Moin

die Standardempfehlung ist eigentlich der EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland. Sollte auf jeden Fall reichen, habe selber noch keine Temperaturprobleme gehabt. Habe aber den Brocken 2 im Caseking Mod mit 2 normalen EKL Lüftern drauf.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i7 6700k*

Wenn man es nicht bis an die Grenze treibt könnte auch der normale Brocken 2 reichen. Dein NT kannst du stumpf wieder ausladen und gegen das 500W Modell tauschen


----------



## DerJonas98 (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i7 6700k*

Also ich würde zum Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B greifen. Nutze Ihn selbst in meinem System und hatte noch keine Probleme mit meinem Arbeitsspeicher oder anderen Komponenten. (Platztechnisch)

MfG Jonas


----------



## marvinj (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i7 6700k*

Nimm den Brocken 2. Habe den nun auch drauf (allerdings mit 2 Lüftern und nciht die PCGH-Variante) und der reicht dicke aus. Temps sind hervorragend und leise ist er auch.
Den Macho kann ich nicht mehr empfehlen (hatte ich für ein paar Tage drauf), da der Anpressdruck zu hock sein kann für das Subtrat des i7.


----------



## MontagID (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i7 6700k*

Hi, wie meine Vorredner schon empfohlen haben: Brocken 2.
Ich habe mir den damals mit einem I 5 6500 gekauft. Mittlerweile habe ich ebenfalls auf einen I7 6700k geupdated und den Lüfter behalten. Ich habe außerdem, nun auch mithilfe des Forums hier , die CPU auf 4700mHz übertaktet und getestet. Die Temperaturen lagen stabil und auch sonst beim Spielen erreicht er, auch bei nun eingestellter Übertaktung von 4600 keine ernst zunehmenden Temperaturen. Der Einbau war zu allererst zwar etwas frickelig, zumal die Bedienungsanleitung nicht die allerbeste ist, aber nun beim zweiten Mal ging das schon wesentlich einfacher - vermutlich hab ich mich das erste Mal auch einfach nur angestellt . Der Kühler versperrt auch kein Ram Platz. Ich benutze derzeit noch ein älteres Define Gehäuse (bin mir aber gerade nicht sicher welche version) - werde aber wegen der bessere SSD Unterbringung und Anschlüsse auch auf ein R5 umsteigen.
Ich denke auch, dass du damit nichts verkehrt machst.


----------

